# Figured I should at least say hi



## kr1cket (Jan 2, 2012)

:stuart: Hello everyone... :stuart: 

Hmmm... a little about me. I live in WA and go to college full time. It took me 12 years to go back to school, but I am loving it and glad not to be working retail management anymore. I tend to pick up odd hobbies, but they are so much fun. I love my giant dogs and my random collection of mantids. I somewhat new to owning mantids, but they are so adorable. Beyond that, my life is mostly consumed by billiards and jiu jitsu.

Hope everyone has had an awesome new years... (I happily hid at home)...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 2, 2012)

me too! hid at home! welcome, what breed dogs? I raised Great Danes for a time on the farm, wonderful gentle giants!


----------



## agent A (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome from Connecticut!!!!!


----------



## dlemmings (Jan 2, 2012)

greetings.


----------



## gripen (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome, even though I've seen you around for a while,


----------



## Chivalry (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome! What kind of dogs? I have an assortment of mutts and, unlike my hubby who wants an Irish wolfhound, prefer horses to horse sized dogs.


----------



## Termite48 (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome to you from So Cal. It is nice that you introduced yourself and stated your interests. It is always nice to get new members and especially another from the West.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome from the "best" coast.


----------



## Fichte (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome from Austria :flowers:


----------



## frogparty (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi! I just moved from Washington to California. I also waited a long time to go back to school, but it was the best decision I ever made! Where are you taking classes?


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## sinensispsyched (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome from Buffalo!


----------



## ismart (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## kr1cket (Jan 3, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> me too! hid at home! welcome, what breed dogs? I raised Great Danes for a time on the farm, wonderful gentle giants!


I own 4 mastiffs... 2 english mastiffs and 2 cane corsos. Love them... basically decided that they are my giant drooling carpets.



Chivalry said:


> Welcome! What kind of dogs? I have an assortment of mutts and, unlike my hubby who wants an Irish wolfhound, prefer horses to horse sized dogs.


I like horses, but I am a huge fan of horse sized dogs...



frogparty said:


> Hi! I just moved from Washington to California. I also waited a long time to go back to school, but it was the best decision I ever made! Where are you taking classes?


I am going to TCC at the moment... switching to UW tacoma in two quarters.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jan 3, 2012)

Have you been to the new Bug Zoo up in Bremerton yet? Welcome!


----------



## lunarstorm (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forums, it's nice to see another western Washingtonian.  



Peter Clausen said:


> Have you been to the new Bug Zoo up in Bremerton yet? Welcome!


A new bug zoo in Bremerton!? I'll have to take a spring drive up Chuckanut and check it out.


----------



## frogparty (Jan 3, 2012)

youre thinking Bellingham. Bremerton is kitsap peninsula


----------



## lunarstorm (Jan 3, 2012)

Ahh, right, thanks. I guess I'll just have to take a ferry over to Bremerton instead.


----------



## frogparty (Jan 3, 2012)

If I still lived in Shoreline we could carpool!


----------



## minard734 (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jan 5, 2012)

http://www.bugmuseum.com/ in Bremerton, WA. It's pretty new.


----------



## Rick (Jan 5, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## kr1cket (Jan 7, 2012)

I have been there... honestly not much to see. There is another bug zoo in seattle also, in a store on the pike hill climb.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jan 7, 2012)

I was impressed with the Insect Safari bug zoo in Seattle, though my favorite part was looking through the window into their work area. It's always nice to catch a behind the scenes glimpse of an operation like that. I could tell the owner had more than a financial interest in the subject, just by looking at his work area. It's too bad the owner was gone that day because I got tangled in a conversation about music with the guy at the register. He was very nice, but admittedly knew nothing about the subject of bugs.

Across the way, the Victoria Bug Zoo is really neat too.


----------



## lunarstorm (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks for the tips, I'll try to visit all 3 zoos in this area soon. I'm surprised that I've been to Pike Place market so many times but have never seen the bug zoo there.


----------



## kr1cket (Jan 7, 2012)

lunarstorm said:


> Thanks for the tips, I'll try to visit all 3 zoos in this area soon. I'm surprised that I've been to Pike Place market so many times but have never seen the bug zoo there.


You just need to keep a look out, but if you are hunting for it, it is on the huge staircase that leads from the waterfront up to the market... I believe the staircase starts around where the aquarium is. And the zoo itself is towards the top of the staircase.


----------



## Precarious (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey, I know you.


----------



## kr1cket (Jan 8, 2012)

Precarious said:


> Hey, I know you.


who me???? lol...


----------

